# Chicken Tortilla Soup



## Surf Hunter

Ever since we got back from La Paz Mexico, i have been trying to re-create some awesome tortilla soup we had there. this is pretty close:

Chicken Tortilla Soup:


* 2 teaspoons olive oil
* 1 medium onion, chopped
* 4 garlic cloves, minced
* 1 medium jalapeno pepper, chopped
* 1/2 medium red bell pepper
* 4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts
* 2 cups frozen corn
* 1/2 cup Mexican Beer 
* 2 teaspoons cumin
* 1 teaspoon chili powder
* 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro 
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* 4 (14 ounce) cans chicken broth
* 2 (14 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
* 2 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce 

Topping

* Fried stripes of tortillas (make em crispy) or buy them 
* Queso Fresco (or any soft Mexican cheese)
* 1 avocado chunks
* fresh squeezed lime juice

1. Sauté onion, garlic, jalapeño and red pepper with olive oil in a large pot until soft.
2. Add all the rest of the ingredients to the large pot and bring to a boil.
3. After about 15 minutes, remove the chicken breasts and shred.
4. (Two forks work well to pull the chicken apart!).
5. Return shredded chicken to the pot and simmer an additional 45 minutes.
6. Serve, topped with crushed tortilla chips and other stuff if desired.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Well I ate lunch at Pappasitos last week and had their Mexico City Chicken Soup. I was pretty good and told my friend I was going to make some at house this weekend for the family. I found this reciepe Surf Hunter posted and gave it a run.

Man it was OUTSTANDING! I added a two extra drum sticks, for dark meat, with the chicken breast, a little more Tecate, and a little Louisana hot sause in the bowl at the end for a little extra kick.

Surf Hunter, thanks for the post even though it was last year. Grand Ma Gonzales even gave it her blessing so you know it has to be good!

I even gave it a name here at the house its called. when I cook it again...

Surf Hunter I hope you don't mind...

"Hector's Villa Acuna Chicken Soup"

After our wild party days In Villa Acuna, MX before the Taliban and Zetas fouled it up for us good ol all American hunting boys who used to enjoy a Saturday party in old Mexcio!


----------



## Surf Hunter

Awesome, and i don't mind in the least you renaming, heck, you put your own spin on the recipe anyway.

Glad you enjoyed!

Tom


----------



## LEAP YR. BABY

Thanks for the recipe. The soup rocked.:bounce:


----------



## mthieme

awesome soup....made it for my part of a potluck....soup was the talk of the potluck!


----------



## Thunder

Looks great. Will try it real soon!


----------



## petermax

Surf Hunter said:


> Ever since we got back from La Paz Mexico, i have been trying to re-create some awesome tortilla soup we had there. this is pretty close:
> 
> Chicken Tortilla Soup:
> 
> * 2 teaspoons olive oil
> * 1 medium onion, chopped
> * 4 garlic cloves, minced
> * 1 medium jalapeno pepper, chopped
> * 1/2 medium red bell pepper
> * 4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts
> * 2 cups frozen corn
> * 1/2 cup Mexican Beer
> * 2 teaspoons cumin
> * 1 teaspoon chili powder
> * 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
> * 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> * 4 (14 ounce) cans chicken broth
> * 2 (14 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
> * 2 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce
> 
> Topping
> 
> * Fried stripes of tortillas (make em crispy) or buy them
> * Queso Fresco (or any soft Mexican cheese)
> * 1 avocado chunks
> * fresh squeezed lime juice
> 
> 1. Sauté onion, garlic, jalapeño and red pepper with olive oil in a large pot until soft.
> 2. Add all the rest of the ingredients to the large pot and bring to a boil.
> 3. After about 15 minutes, remove the chicken breasts and shred.
> 4. (Two forks work well to pull the chicken apart!).
> 5. Return shredded chicken to the pot and simmer an additional 45 minutes.
> 6. Serve, topped with crushed tortilla chips and other stuff if desired.


thanks for recipe ,i will try it soon


----------



## RC's Mom

Folks...If you like Chicken Tortilla soup, you gotta try this! Robert (CajunBob) loves CT soup, especially @ SaltGrass in Pearland. He made some of this up and we looked at the finished product and said "This don't look right". It looked thin and was not the right color. Decided to try it anyway, sprinkled shredded cheese on top and Viola, it looked EXACTLY right. Tom, thank you. This is a GOOOOODDDD recipe! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Darlene


----------



## Surf Hunter

RC's Mom said:


> Folks...If you like Chicken Tortilla soup, you gotta try this! Robert (CajunBob) loves CT soup, especially @ SaltGrass in Pearland. He made some of this up and we looked at the finished product and said "This don't look right". It looked thin and was not the right color. Decided to try it anyway, sprinkled shredded cheese on top and Viola, it looked EXACTLY right. Tom, thank you. This is a GOOOOODDDD recipe! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> Darlene


Awww shucks, thanks a million. Glad you liked it.


----------



## txjoker

I would be willing to substitute one can of tomatoes for a can of Rotel just to add a bit more spice


----------



## gatorbait

I made this tonight. Man it was good. My kids even loved it which suprised me because they don't like a lot of the ingredients. This one has definitely entered the rotation in our house. Thanks for a great recipe.

Zac


----------



## boat_money

made this over the weekend, but used rotel tomatoes. outstanding! crushed some chips into the bowl, added a handful of shredded cheese and a large spoon of sour cream.


----------



## jaycf7

How much does it make? Engough for 2 - 4 people?
Looks good, want to try it this weekend for sure!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I made this recipe EXACTLY as it is written last night. It could serve 4-6 very hungry people and possibly 6-8 people. VERY good.
Girlfriend is mexican and her exact words were, "Tastes just like something my Grandma would make". She loves her Grandma's cooking so THAT is quite a compliment!!

Definitely will make this again - thanks for the great recipe!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

this one gets 5 jalapeno rating!!!!

made it saturday for me and the wife...i'm not a big veggie type person, but i got to tell ya, my wife and i thought this was awesome!

thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Made last night. AWESOME! thanks for the recipe man


----------



## Saltwater Soul

My wife was sick last weekend and I made this for her. She loved it (as did I). Thanks for all the points I got.


----------



## darladtx

*Darlas tortilla soup recipe...*

The recipe i use is similar to yours. I was fixing to make a new post of this recipe when i saw yours so i thought i would put mine here. Maybe this will give some of you some more options when you make tortilla soup. it is a winner in our house. ENJOY 

* 1 whole chicken boiled 
* 1 medium 1015 sweet onion, chopped
* 3 garlic cloves, minced
* 1 can rotel
* 2 cups frozen corn
* 2 teaspoons cumin
* 2 teaspoon chili powder
* 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro 
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* 2 teaspoons garlic powder
* 1 8oz can enchilada sauce (medium )
* 1 cup green chiiles ( i use chile traditions from Hatch N.M.) **can be order via internet
* 3 shakes of "Sweet Heat" Tortuga pepper sauce (can be ordered on internet)

Topping

* thin stripes of white corn tortillas ( cut them with ease with your pizza cutter)
* shredded sharp cheddar cheese
* 1 avocado chunks
* sour cream

1) boil whole chicken, de bone and set aside shredded chicken, you will use your chicken stock as your soup base.

2) add all spices, sweet onion, rotel, pepper sauce, enchilada sauce, green chillies, corn.....yes everything but tortillas, chicken, and toppings.

3) continue to cook over medium heat, stirring often, don't let it stick, soup stock should start to thicken, cook for 30 min. Add chicken and  reduce heat and simmer for 1 hour more.

4) Add your tortilla strips and simmer for 10 more min.

Your now have a nice hot bowl of tortilla soup, now you and your guests can top off a nice hot bowl with a 1tsp sour cream, 1tsp avacado chunks, and sprinkle cheddar cheese on top.

**** note if you want thicker soup all you need to do is take a couple of tbl spoons corn starch to small cup of water, mix and add to soup base. You can also play with the spices, taste often and spice accordingly to your taste buds, we like it hot here, i toned this recipe down some because we had company over.******

enjoy,
Darla


----------



## daddyhoney

Made a pot of your tortilla soup today and it was grand. Thanks, Gary


----------



## BullyARed

Sound tasty! I will bribe my wife to cook one for me  Thanks.


----------



## caz

perfect day to cook this up!! thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## sea ray

First Spirit with the beans now this, sure am gettin hungry, thanks for the post and recipes.. everyone


----------



## InfamousJ

Surf Hunter said:


> Ever since we got back from La Paz Mexico, i have been trying to re-create some awesome tortilla soup we had there. this is pretty close:
> 
> Chicken Tortilla Soup:
> 
> * 2 teaspoons olive oil
> * 1 medium onion, chopped
> * 4 garlic cloves, minced
> * 1 medium jalapeno pepper, chopped
> * 1/2 medium red bell pepper
> * 4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts
> * 2 cups frozen corn
> * 1/2 cup Mexican Beer
> * 2 teaspoons cumin
> * 1 teaspoon chili powder
> * 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
> * 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> * 4 (14 ounce) cans chicken broth
> * 2 (14 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
> * 2 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce
> 
> Topping
> 
> * Fried stripes of tortillas (make em crispy) or buy them
> * Queso Fresco (or any soft Mexican cheese)
> * 1 avocado chunks
> * fresh squeezed lime juice
> 
> 1. Sauté onion, garlic, jalapeño and red pepper with olive oil in a large pot until soft.
> 2. Add all the rest of the ingredients to the large pot and bring to a boil.
> 3. After about 15 minutes, remove the chicken breasts and shred.
> 4. (Two forks work well to pull the chicken apart!).
> 5. Return shredded chicken to the pot and simmer an additional 45 minutes.
> 6. Serve, topped with crushed tortilla chips and other stuff if desired.


made a big pot of this last night... YUMMY... sprinkled jalapeno jack shredded cheese, crushed tortilla chips, and avocado chunks on it in my bowl and went to town - 3 times.


----------



## shoalwatercatpoc

i have the best ever Chicken T soup ever. my Grandma recipe


----------



## speckle-catcher

are you gonna post it, or brag about it?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

just wanted to say thanks again, we make this at least 2 times a month!


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Gracias!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

That was delicous, thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

It's on!!

The chicken started on the smoker yesterday with a pork shoulder for company..










Then it got pulled off the smoker and shredded.. and I also saved the juices for the soup..










Today it's on the stove for soup!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*I'm tired of spending $50 a week on lunch!*

So I made this again tonight to take to lunch this week.Well at least the seasonings and most of the base essentials are the same. Chicken added Earl Campbell's sausage (he is close enough to Mexico, heck they probably love him down there like we do) instead of tomatoes and tomatoes sauce I used zucchini and zucchini squash. Added a little mushrooms and a small can of San Marcus jalapenos. Mexican beer, was Modelo Esepcial.

Gracias Senor Surf Hunter otra vez.

First taste was a tad HOT....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

DA REEL DADDY said:


> So I made this again tonight to take to lunch this week.Well at least the seasonings and most of the base essentials are the same. Chicken added Earl Campbell's sausage (he is close enough to Mexico, heck they probably love him down there like we do) instead of tomatoes and tomatoes sauce I used zucchini and zucchini squash. Added a little mushrooms and a small can of San Marcus jalapenos. Mexican beer, was Modelo Esepcial.
> 
> Gracias Senor Surf Hunter otra vez.
> 
> First taste was a tad HOT....


Well messed up here. Read the recipe as tablespoons in stead of teaspoons. Had to add water....

Still going to eat it for lunch. lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Well messed up here. Read the recipe as tablespoons in stead of teaspoons. Had to add water....
> 
> Still going to eat it for lunch. lol


I think I am going to leave the Earl's Sausage out too next time.


----------



## Captain Dave

DA REEL DADDY said:


> So I made this again tonight to take to lunch this week.Well at least the seasonings and most of the base essentials are the same. Chicken added Earl Campbell's sausage (he is close enough to Mexico, heck they probably love him down there like we do) instead of tomatoes and tomatoes sauce I used zucchini and zucchini squash. Added a little mushrooms and a small can of San Marcus jalapenos. Mexican beer, was Modelo Esepcial.
> 
> Gracias Senor Surf Hunter otra vez.
> 
> First taste was a tad HOT....


I spend less thn $ 4.99 per plate.. All fresh and no box items.. Keep it up. IT gets easier...


----------



## peckerwood

Guess what's for supper at the Doughty's house tonight!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

peckerwood said:


> Guess what's for supper at the Doughty's house tonight!


Good deal, just make sure you use a teaspoon and not a tablespoon. That cummin is some powerful stuff
Lol


----------



## cheapsk8

Have a pot on the stove now. Wife taught me a trick on shredding the chicken. If you have a kitchen aid mixer put the chicken in there with the paddle mixer attachment and viola it shreds it wonderfully


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Was solid! Made it exactly as recipe called for it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber

have about 8 peacocks needing thinning...
should work good... they're corn-fed:headknock


----------

